# Excel dynamisch eine weitere Zeile einfügen



## Thalin (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin leider noch etwas neu bei der Makroprogrammierung =/.
Also folgendes Problem.:
Ich hab ein Excel Dokument, welches eine gewisse Anzahl an Zeilen haben soll.
Die Zeilen sind folgendermaßen aufgebaut.
2 | paxe | Mustermann  |  a 179,00€ |  358,00€  

Am Ende sollen sowohl die Paxe, als auch das Endergebnis zusammengerechnet werden.
Mein Problem hierbei ist, dass ich vorher nicht weiß, wieviele Zeilen es gibt.
Nach ein bisschen suchen hab ich das mit den Makros gefunden.
Also, sobald eine Zeile ausgefüllt wurde, soll eine neue eingefügt werden und die Formatierungen und Formeln der kopierten Zeile sollen auch mit übernommen werden.
Wie geh ich denn jetzt da am besten vor? =/

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand ne kleine Starthilfe geben könnte =)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
Robert


----------



## Alex F. (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich nutze für solche Sachen immer den Makrorecorder 
Aufnehmen
bißchen clicken 
Aufnahme stoppen
Code "schön machen"

Fertig .
Hoffe das reicht als Starthilfe 

Grüsse bb


----------

